#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Σύνταξη μελετών - Παρακολούθηση έργων Δημοσίου

## dpapdpap

Δοκιμάστε το πρόγραμμα "ΕΡΓΑ"  στο site www.softwaypro.gr
Είναι ελέυθερο σε κάθε χρήση εκτός απο την εκτύπωση (που γίνεται μέσω word και είναι πλήρως διαμορφώσιμη απο τον χρήστη)

----------

